# My new rig/rigs



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I was going to post this a month ago but never got to it. I wanted to share my deal of 2008 with you guys. I got a Speeflo 8900 and a 440i. With it I got two 1/4 lines, one 3/8 line, a two finger Speeflo spray gun (looks like the silver gun), an contractor spray gun, two 517 reverse tips, one reverse housing, one 517 flat tip, one flat tip housing with filter and filter houseng. got it all for 3200 bucks plus tax
Here it is.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

There's almost nothing that makes my heart beat faster than pictures of new spray rigs LOL.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I'll bet that's the last time it seen the epoxy garage floor. Unless you're intending to keep it looking like that..? 

That's a nice piece of kit you've got yourself there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

You sure thats not one of them graveyard pumps all prettied up
Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya! I should have made that a after pic.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Did you steal those from me? We also have the 12000, 6900 and the small 4900. You will LOVE these pumps....can't kill em if you try. The 12000 will suck my truck into the inlet if I don't pay attention.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> Did you steal those from me? We also have the 12000, 6900 and the small 4900. You will LOVE these pumps....can't kill em if you try. The 12000 will suck my truck into the inlet if I don't pay attention.


We use 8900 for your common coatings, 12000 for Elastimric like coatings. We also use the 4900 for our lacquer only pump
They are great pumps and simple to work on as well. I will get to break 2 8900 open as i am starting my new project.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet pumps!! Painters ****.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

I own 8900 for two months now. We use it only for drywall mud. We attach it to a 200 liter bucket and it can two of them on one gas tank. 
Its a work horse. i'll try to make some photos tommorow and throw them in.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

more eye candy...


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I just got this bad boy at the home depot. $99 rooms here i come.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I just got this bad boy at the home depot. $99 rooms here i come.


hmm.. just had to go and bring back bad memories didnt you?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I just got this bad boy at the home depot. $99 rooms here i come.





















Those things actually work?


----------

